# Japan Forum > Japanese Language & Linguistics >  how to use -er words

## orgist

Hello everybody. I want to ask that how to use -er words in Japanese? e.g. chaser, runner cutter etc. I used google translate to translate CHASE which gave Tsuiseki but when I enterede CHASER is gave cheisaand runna for RUNNER and teima for timer. Pls help ASAP and please also tell me the use of 'no' in japanese
e.g. time means jikan and chase means tsuseki but time chase gives jikan no tsuiseki... what is this no?

----------

